# Older cat in need in NE Ohio



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Found at the adopt_a_pet LiveJournal:



> Due to excessive shedding and accidents outside of the litter pan, I'm afraid I have to get rid of my cat.
> 
> I've spent nearly $50 at the vet clinic trying to fix this, but I can't afford it any longer. The significant other is tired of it and we are constantly arguing. I think she would be better off with a fresh start somewhere else. She's a calico-tabby with beautiful green eyes. Very affectionate. DOB: 04/01/1989. Front and back declawed. If she isn't adopted within a month, I'm afraid I'm going to have to put her down. I'm located in NE, Ohio.


I don't know if it's a hoax or not, and I know I have many things I'd like to say to her, but it wouldn't help. If anyone is able or willing to take in an elderly girl, speak up. Transports can be arranged, and I can personally go as far as Columbus. I can't foster her, due to my three girls and a temperamental husband.

Lisa


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

What a sweet cat! That breaks my heart, but I can't take care of another cat right now. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

poor girl
_moved to cats in need._


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry Zalensia, thank you! Forgot there was a forum for this.

*smacks forehead*

Lisa


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Dont worry about it, keeps me in a job hehe


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

man how unfortunate, litter box issues are not uncommon for a cat that age. I wish I could help but my 3 girls would never stand for it. Where in NEO is she located?

EDIT: I can't figure out how the heck to navigate that **** board but it seems the concensus over there is that she's a troll. God I hope so.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope so, too. I've gone over and read her journal, and I'm getting the impression that she's just another college-aged attention hog. (And I can say this with a clear conscience, being about that age myself - we really are quite needy sometimes.)

Lisa


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

She spend nearly 50$? What's that going to get her, I pay almost that much to just bring the cat in, no tests or meds can be gotten for that amount of money. Some people have no clue.
:roll:


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

awwwww...id take her if i lived closer...i hope she gets a home...any home. no cat deserves owners like that


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

If you click on that link now, it says that the journal/poster has been suspended.


----------

